# Purigen (Seachem) and PraziPro



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Will Seachem's Purigen interfere with a PraziPro treatment?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

wartooth said:


> Will Seachem's Purigen interfere with a PraziPro treatment?


Not sure. The only thing I know is that some slime coat products will render Purigen toxic. Before using it you should send Seachem an email. Post their response in this topic.


----------

